# Christmas is coming and he won't be here.



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

It’s no secret I miss my boy terribly and it’s no secret that I love writing about him. I did it many times and I always received kind messages from many of you. I had decided not to write anything right now, but things were building up and I simply couldn’t resist.
Today we put up all the Christmas decorations here in my house, it looks beautiful and festive. But we all felt a bit sad, you see Kid LOVED Christmas decorations. He could never resist a fluffy Santa or a cute reindeer and as a result we now have a few beardless Santas and legless reindeers to remind us of our dear boy. 
But it breaks my heart to know that those teeth marks are all we will see of him this Christmas. I didn’t always live with Kid, but Christmas we always spent together and I don’t remember the Christmases that came before him, so to me it will be a first. 
I believe today is thanksgiving in the US, while we don’t celebrate it here, I think it’s a wonderful idea to have a day to say thank you and truly appreciate all we have. I am grateful I had Kid. I am grateful I have a wonderful family that keeps his memory alive and I am grateful I found this place with so many great people. 
I know many of you have also lost dear goldens this year, and my heart goes out to all of you as we face this wonderful holiday season without some very special souls. I hope we can remember them with joy and feel them with us as we celebrate. And to the ones that have also added a new adorable family member, I hope your pup brings you much joy this season!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Holidays are often the most difficult times for those who have lost loved ones. In time it becomes easier to laugh again and remember only the joy those souls brought into our lives without feeling the bitter sting of their presence being taken from us. As long as we hold them close in remembering they are always with us.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Those first ones are always hard, sending you hugs. 

Kid was beautiful boy and loved so much, I know you will always miss him. 
It is good to write and talk, to let it out, it always makes me feel better.

"To live in hearts we leave behind is not to die." - Thomas Campbell


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I understand how you are feeling. Today was our first Thanksgiving without Gambler. It was hard. I have yet to put up any decorations. My heart is just not into that yet. I don't get tired of hearing about KID. I think it is good for you to talk about what a wonderful boy he was.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Thinking of you as you negotiate these difficult "firsts". Kid was a special boy and you will never forget him. He is the dog of your growing up and will always have that unique place in your heart.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

You write so beautifully and your emotions truly show through, as does your love for your very special boy. Undoubtedly Kid will be by your side eyeing up the decorations and deciding which Santa he would have made beardless this year  Our special souls are close to us forever and forever in our hearts and minds. Just as we grow old and get fatter or thinner or greyer, they change so that we can't physically see them but their presence is forever with us, it's just that its 'changed' but the bond is unbreakable. 
Celebrate all that he was in his physical being and remember all his antics with smiles rather than tears, those special memories were gifts to you from him and should be cherished forever with the same smiles that you received them with   
How could he leave you when you loved him so much!? Of course he couldn't, he's simply moved on but is never truly gone :smooch:


----------



## Janice&Ollie (Nov 2, 2015)

I absolutely understand your pain, mine is so fresh we lost our 7 month old baby golden Ollie to cancer just two days ago, he left us so quickly he was so full of life and exuberance just a few days before then all of sudden he would not eat and started vomiting, we took him to our vet and they did a scan and found a large lump in his bowel, then they called the next day with the news it was cancer a 15cm growth and two days later he was gone, so our Christmas will be a very sad and lonely one this year, it just breaks my heart as he was our joy for the past 4 months we had him he brightened our lives after the loss of our 10 year old Golden Ramsay who we lost this past July to cancer too. I hope and pray we can find a new boy in time to help heal our terribly broken hearts. All the best to you an your family


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Janice&Ollie said:


> I absolutely understand your pain, mine is so fresh we lost our 7 month old baby golden Ollie to cancer just two days ago, he left us so quickly he was so full of life and exuberance just a few days before then all of sudden he would not eat and started vomiting, we took him to our vet and they did a scan and found a large lump in his bowel, then they called the next day with the news it was cancer a 15cm growth and two days later he was gone, so our Christmas will be a very sad and lonely one this year, it just breaks my heart as he was our joy for the past 4 months we had him he brightened our lives after the loss of our 10 year old Golden Ramsay who we lost this past July to cancer too. I hope and pray we can find a new boy in time to help heal our terribly broken hearts. All the best to you an your family


You lost a 7 month old to cancer..OMG!...That's terrible. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

L. Rocco...Some things do remind of us are fur buddies. Just try to remember all the good times. When I lost my golden after a hike at the park. I didn't go back to the park for several months. Even though I got another golden just days later. I avoided the park for a long time. It's tough at first. But you'll get through it.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I know exactly how you're feeling, It's my first without Barnaby. I hope with all my heart that he and Kid are together at the bridge. You are always in my thoughts. Hugs!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I know it is hard.I hope you'll be able to find away to think of Kidd with fond memories this Xmas. Cara was invited to a big Thanksgiving Dinner celebration for 11 years where she was the 'Holiday Golden' for all the kids/family and she was such a good girl that she had free reign of that house as she would never take food from anyone or off a table or anything....unless I handed it to her first and said 'It is okay'. Cara had a ritual that was supposed to be a secret that I wasn't supposed to know (being so strict with her diet...the girl could gain weight looking at a biscuit). Uncle Dick would call her when he was carving the turkey and she would sit quietly behind him and about every 15 pieces he cut, he'd throw one back to her which she caught perfectly. When Thanksgiving came, and we picked up my Mom (Grandma) and we'd be driving to David's sister...Cara would be almost as excited as when we got to Nantucket and headed to the beach for the first time every August. Her two favorite times of year. Thanksgiving and Nantucket. Although I brought Skye yesterday and she was 'The event' (14 kids who loved Cara seeing a 10 week pup?) , it was very bittersweet for me. This is Cara at my Brother-in law Dick's house and she is showing her tummy for 'Grandma' (who is 89 here, btw!)


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

This is our first Christmas without Jake. It's sad and he is missed. But we also have our new baby who turns one on Christmas Day. So it's happy and sad.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

kellyguy said:


> As long as we hold them close in remembering they are always with us.


I believe in that too!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Those first ones are always hard, sending you hugs.
> 
> Kid was beautiful boy and loved so much, I know you will always miss him.
> It is good to write and talk, to let it out, it always makes me feel better.
> ...



Thank you and that quote is so beautiful!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

gold4me said:


> I understand how you are feeling. Today was our first Thanksgiving without Gambler. It was hard. I have yet to put up any decorations. My heart is just not into that yet. I don't get tired of hearing about KID. I think it is good for you to talk about what a wonderful boy he was.


It really is hard, I wasn't really up to it either, my mother was! And thank you!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Harleysmum said:


> Thinking of you as you negotiate these difficult "firsts". Kid was a special boy and you will never forget him. He is the dog of your growing up and will always have that unique place in your heart.


Thank you, he really was special


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

elly said:


> You write so beautifully and your emotions truly show through, as does your love for your very special boy. Undoubtedly Kid will be by your side eyeing up the decorations and deciding which Santa he would have made beardless this year  Our special souls are close to us forever and forever in our hearts and minds. Just as we grow old and get fatter or thinner or greyer, they change so that we can't physically see them but their presence is forever with us, it's just that its 'changed' but the bond is unbreakable.
> Celebrate all that he was in his physical being and remember all his antics with smiles rather than tears, those special memories were gifts to you from him and should be cherished forever with the same smiles that you received them with
> How could he leave you when you loved him so much!? Of course he couldn't, he's simply moved on but is never truly gone :smooch:


You made me smile! Thank you so much!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Janice&Ollie said:


> I absolutely understand your pain, mine is so fresh we lost our 7 month old baby golden Ollie to cancer just two days ago, he left us so quickly he was so full of life and exuberance just a few days before then all of sudden he would not eat and started vomiting, we took him to our vet and they did a scan and found a large lump in his bowel, then they called the next day with the news it was cancer a 15cm growth and two days later he was gone, so our Christmas will be a very sad and lonely one this year, it just breaks my heart as he was our joy for the past 4 months we had him he brightened our lives after the loss of our 10 year old Golden Ramsay who we lost this past July to cancer too. I hope and pray we can find a new boy in time to help heal our terribly broken hearts. All the best to you an your family



I am so terribly sorry for your loss, it must have been heartbreaking!
I will keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Goldylover2 said:


> L. Rocco...Some things do remind of us are fur buddies. Just try to remember all the good times. When I lost my golden after a hike at the park. I didn't go back to the park for several months. Even though I got another golden just days later. I avoided the park for a long time. It's tough at first. But you'll get through it.



Thank you! I avoided Kid's favorite park for a few months after he died, I simply couldn't go there.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

swishywagga said:


> I know exactly how you're feeling, It's my first without Barnaby. I hope with all my heart that he and Kid are together at the bridge. You are always in my thoughts. Hugs!



I hope so too! It's good to know Kid has some great company up there!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Jud said:


> I know it is hard.I hope you'll be able to find away to think of Kidd with fond memories this Xmas. Cara was invited to a big Thanksgiving Dinner celebration for 11 years where she was the 'Holiday Golden' for all the kids/family and she was such a good girl that she had free reign of that house as she would never take food from anyone or off a table or anything....unless I handed it to her first and said 'It is okay'. Cara had a ritual that was supposed to be a secret that I wasn't supposed to know (being so strict with her diet...the girl could gain weight looking at a biscuit). Uncle Dick would call her when he was carving the turkey and she would sit quietly behind him and about every 15 pieces he cut, he'd throw one back to her which she caught perfectly. When Thanksgiving came, and we picked up my Mom (Grandma) and we'd be driving to David's sister...Cara would be almost as excited as when we got to Nantucket and headed to the beach for the first time every August. Her two favorite times of year. Thanksgiving and Nantucket. Although I brought Skye yesterday and she was 'The event' (14 kids who loved Cara seeing a 10 week pup?) , it was very bittersweet for me. This is Cara at my Brother-in law Dick's house and she is showing her tummy for 'Grandma' (who is 89 here, btw!)


Oh this is so sweet! Kid had a similar role in my family's celebrations, all my little cousins were absolutely crazy about him. After he died and we told my family I received a picture of a drawing my youngest cousin made, it was her and Kid and she wrote "my friend that died". 

I love how you and Cara had so many traditions, it's so special! And I am sure everyone enjoyed meeting Skye, after all she is an incredibly sweet puppy. But I can imagine it being bittersweet for you.
And wow your mom looks good!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> This is our first Christmas without Jake. It's sad and he is missed. But we also have our new baby who turns one on Christmas Day. So it's happy and sad.


It will be a day of celebration and remembrance.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

My thoughts are with you, and my heart goes out to you. I know I may be making a mistake and I'm likely only prolonging it, but my hubby and I chose to be away on Christmas Day knowing how difficult the 1st year without her is going to be. 

Hugs to you and everyone having to endure the loss and pain of losing a precious fur baby.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

L.Rocco said:


> It will be a day of celebration and remembrance.


Normally on Christmas Day we go over to my sisters. Last year Jake collapsed a week before Christmas. So on Christmas Day we had Christmas at our house because we didn't want to leave him alone and take a chance of him collapsing and dying with us not there. He had a great last Christmas. The kids played with their remote control car outside and he wanted out so bad. So we left him out with them and he had so much fun. He was such a good boy. He passed two weeks after christmas. 

Now we have a beautiful new girl. I can't believe she turns one and is a Christmas baby.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Normally on Christmas Day we go over to my sisters. Last year Jake collapsed a week before Christmas. So on Christmas Day we had Christmas at our house because we didn't want to leave him alone and take a chance of him collapsing and dying with us not there. He had a great last Christmas. The kids played with their remote control car outside and he wanted out so bad. So we left him out with them and he had so much fun. He was such a good boy. He passed two weeks after christmas.
> 
> Now we have a beautiful new girl. I can't believe she turns one and is a Christmas baby.


That memory is very sweet! It's great that you could spend that last Christmas together in such a nice way!

Times sure flies, Chloe is a beautiful girl!


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

tessmk said:


> My thoughts are with you, and my heart goes out to you. I know I may be making a mistake and I'm likely only prolonging it, but my hubby and I chose to be away on Christmas Day knowing how difficult the 1st year without her is going to be.
> 
> Hugs to you and everyone having to endure the loss and pain of losing a precious fur baby.


Thank you! And I don't think there is a right or a wrong decision in a situation like this, you have to do what makes you feel better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*L*

L

My hearrt goes out to you on your first Chirstmas without Kid. We lost our Smooch on Dec. 7, 2010, so I know how it hurts Thinking of you and I know you will always cherish your memories of him!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Having brought Joker's ashes home this afternoon, I'm right there with you. With everyone going through this very difficult "first."

Peace be with you, as it surely is with your boy.


----------

